# 6 weeks to be LEAN - PHOTOSHOOT prep



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Alright guys.

Tomorrow is the day I'm back on cycle, got 6 weeks till my photoshoot so sh1ts really getting real.

Cycle - Ask

Diet

Eating 500 below maintainence

Protein 200 Carbs 120 Fats 50

Around 1700/1800 calories

Training 5 days a week

Monday - Chest + Shoulders

Tuesday - back/arms

Wednesday legs

Thursday chest/arms

Friday shoulders

weekend rest

WEIGH INS

03/03/2015 - 69.9kg (cycle start)

9/03/2015 - 69.7kg

16/03/2015 - 70kg

Practice shoot Wednesday this week



































Just a few from the shoot


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

I love how logs on here always give the most detail on gear usage.. But skim over diet & training.

Priority all wrong.. IMO of course


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ah24 said:


> I love how logs on here always give the most detail on gear usage.. But skim over diet & training.
> 
> Priority all wrong.. IMO of course


Lol not mine. Diet and training before anything.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

I see you're still on the low carb wagon - y u do dis men


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

cycle seems a little overkill to get in shape for a photoshoot?

anyway good luck!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> cycle seems a little overkill to get in shape for a photoshoot?
> 
> anyway good luck!


Test/winny was enough for me.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Be good to hear your view on NP stuff.

Got a few bits to try later in the year


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

JuggernautJake said:


> cycle seems a little overkill to get in shape for a photoshoot?
> 
> anyway good luck!


Thanks mate.

And it's actually just under 1.2g of gear a week so haha.

And I'll post my diet & training up shortly, it takes a while to type out and I'm busy.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

Subbed.

Don't think your protein needs to be as high as 250g, but good luck with it anyway.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Don't think your protein needs to be as high as 250g, but good luck with it anyway.


I don't usually go below the 200 mark.

Thanks.

I suppose I could lower protein and increase carbs and still be in a deficit of 500. That's the idea, be 500 below maintainence which Is 2200.

Now having second thoughts as I'm pretty low on cash already lol, might not get the NP anavar and save it for later and get winstrol instead.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

How much are you looking to drop in that time


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Test/winny was enough for me.


you still on the winny now your bulking?

I was thinking of adding an oral (not Dbol) to my cycle that starts next week


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

FlunkyTurtle said:


> you still on the winny now your bulking?
> 
> I was thinking of adding an oral (not Dbol) to my cycle that starts next week


Nah on 165mg test that's it. Just maintaining now for 7 weeks and then I'll jump on again and bulk then mate.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> How much are you looking to drop in that time


Not really fussed about weight more focusing on mirror.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

What's the actual benefits of winny? What can it help with in your goals?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> What's the actual benefits of winny? What can it help with in your goals?


Tighten up. Extra vascularity and good pumps winny really gets my veins out


----------



## simmo31 (Feb 23, 2012)

Only 1.2grams a week :death: madness


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> I don't usually go below the 200 mark.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Well carbs are always cheaper so if you drop protein a bit that'll save you some cash.

I was gunna say drop one of the orals too


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

aldactone for the last few days, and ull be stage ready


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I haven't run T3 before but isn't 25mg just replacing your natural levels? I think most run at 50mg minimum


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Well carbs are always cheaper so if you drop protein a bit that'll save you some cash.
> 
> I was gunna say drop one of the orals too


Yeah mate, dropping the anavar to be honest as winstrol is cheaper haha.



sauliuhas said:


> aldactone for the last few days, and ull be stage ready


Lol thanks mate I'll take a look into this



simmo31 said:


> Only 1.2grams a week :death: madness


Mate that's fvck all compared to what some are running and are in awful condition. No names mentioned.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> I haven't run T3 before but isn't 25mg just replacing your natural levels? I think most run at 50mg minimum


I personally think that's broscience, I've got Pharma T3 and im sure 25mxg is okay


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Back and arms tonight


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Okay diet is as follows

1820 calories ( maintainence is at 2200 so that's a 380 deficit)

Meal one -

1 brown bread 4 eggs

Meal two

2 x brown bread with a tin of tuna and 40g light mayo

Meal three

200g chicken breast with veg

Meal four

50g oats with protein powder

Meal five

200g chicken with 20g walnuts

Macros -

Protein - 230, Carbs - 91 Fats - 63

As I'm in a deficit of 380, I'll do cardio and take it down too 500-600.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

damn meal 4 and 5 would fill me up for like 20 mins... dunno how you can function on this

nothing wrong with the diet like its good, but I would be starving on that... I just can't do it


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

JuggernautJake said:


> damn meal 4 and 5 would fill me up for like 20 mins... dunno how you can function on this
> 
> nothing wrong with the diet like its good, but I would be starving on that... I just can't do it


It sort of has to be done when cuttin lol, also due to my weight I can't exactly go high in cals. I guess I could drop protein to 200 and increase carbs. But yeah I do feel hungry as ****, not gonna take sibutramine but on t3 appetite is fvcking wild lol.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I actually have good amounts of energy and still smash each workout so lol


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good luck dude, any starting pics?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

GPRIM said:


> Good luck dude, any starting pics?


Got a few, might just take new ones tonight.

[]theres one










I actually don't have anyone to take any lol so can't get back shots etc in good lighting


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

You'll be ok mate. Train hard,do cardio.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

HDU said:


> It sort of has to be done when cuttin lol, also due to my weight I can't exactly go high in cals. I guess I could drop protein to 200 and increase carbs. But yeah I do feel hungry as ****, not gonna take sibutramine but on t3 appetite is fvcking wild lol.





HDU said:


> I actually have good amounts of energy and still smash each workout so lol


yeah its a personal thing tbh... I would combine meals 4 and 5... my body seems to prefer 3 big meals as opposed to 5 - 6 small meals and that is purely down to appetite and energy levels

overall my calories would be the same on 3 and 6 meals a day but for some reason my appetite is clenched more on 3 big meals

if ever you get hungry and you've hit your calories ... either drink freezing ice cold water.... brush your teeth... or drink tea... all 3 dull hunger... tbh tho I'd just eat if I was hungry, but since its for a photoshoot maybe you can go to the extreme


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

JuggernautJake said:


> yeah its a personal thing tbh... I would combine meals 4 and 5... my body seems to prefer 3 big meals as opposed to 5 - 6 small meals and that is purely down to appetite and energy levels
> 
> overall my calories would be the same on 3 and 6 meals a day but for some reason my appetite is clenched more on 3 big meals
> 
> if ever you get hungry and you've hit your calories ... either drink freezing ice cold water.... brush your teeth... or drink tea... all 3 dull hunger... tbh tho I'd just eat if I was hungry, but since its for a photoshoot maybe you can go to the extreme


Ah I see. I feel alright to be honest and meal 4 is before gym and 5 is after gym so it fits pretty well to be honest.

And haha yeah we will see how it goes.

Also think I need a new thread name what should I rename it too lol? Not very creative.

@FelonE cheers mate!

May start to do morning fasted cardio that really shown me results before.

Training will be 5 days a week, some muscle groups twice a week because I can and recovery is no issue and high volume. Will post it up soon just a bit busy.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Insane session today back and arms

Back -

Deadlift warm up 60kg 10x2

100kg x 3 sets

Bent over row with barbell

3 sets of 60kg at 10 reps

2 sets 70kg at 6 reps

Pull-ups failure

Seated row

10x4 65kg

and then some trap work

Arms

Biceps curl 10x4 12.5kg

Ez curl 10kg 10x4

Hammer curl 10x4 12.5kg

Concentration curl 10kg 10x4

Tris

Close grip bench 60kg 10x4

Lying curl 10kg 10x4

Tricep push down 10x4

Straight bar push down 10x4


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Insane session today back and arms
> 
> Back -
> 
> ...


Enough with the warm up - when you gonna post up the work sets???


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sammym said:


> Enough with the warm up - when you gonna post up the work sets???


Lol what's that supposed to mean haha


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

How comes you're fine with running over a gram of gear, but scared of running more than a replacement dose of T3? 25mg is **** all mate, 50mg is a moderate and effective dose.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Lol what's that supposed to mean haha


lol. Mate just trying to wind you up.

Anyway - how much is gay times paying you for the photoshoot?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I said:


> How comes you're fine with running over a gram of gear' date=' but scared of running more than a replacement dose of T3? 25mg is **** all mate, 50mg is a moderate and effective dose.


Haha about that. Yeah I've upped it to 50mcg mate 



sammym said:


> lol. Mate just trying to wind you up.
> 
> Anyway - how much is gay times paying you for the photoshoot?


Haha thought so couldn't tell, thought my layout was too confusing.

And haha it's a free portfolio mate


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

What you looking like now mate ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lotus said:


> What you looking like now mate ?


Pretty sh1t got Sphinx winstrol on the way now& test prop


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

You getting the photos took with a vest on ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lotus said:


> You getting the photos took with a vest on ?


Depends on condition lol probably both


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Seems a lot of gear for a pic in a vest lol , why not increase your shoot to 12 weeks time lower the gear dose and come in shredded ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lotus said:


> Seems a lot of gear for a pic in a vest lol , why not increase your shoot to 12 weeks time lower the gear dose and come in shredded ?


I don't think it's that much to be honest. I'll see what he can do, I think that's the only date he's got a studio in for that's all


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> Okay diet is as follows
> 
> 1820 calories ( maintainence is at 2200 so that's a 380 deficit)
> 
> ...


If meal 5 is after training wouldn't you be better of adding a small amount of carbs in with it and take it away from meal 1 or 2? Just a thought.

What's the photoshoot for anyway? for dem b1tches?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> If meal 5 is after training wouldn't you be better of adding a small amount of carbs in with it and take it away from meal 1 or 2? Just a thought.
> 
> What's the photoshoot for anyway? for dem b1tches?


Oh yeah true; not sure what 20-30g carbs I can add in haha. Toast / oats.

And haha just a portfolio & also the bitches


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Woke up and I'm 68.8kg lol 1kg down since Monday the fvck?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Legs tonight


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

If you're wantin to get mega lean then just drop all carbs and fats, 1kg chicken a day with some green veg and bang, job done. 300mg prop a week with the 25mcg t3 and there ya go. It's only for 6 weeks so wouldn't worry too much. Plus you'll be lean as hell


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

skip breakfast, you really don't need it. Add the extra calories in later on when you are really hungry.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

RACK said:


> If you're wantin to get mega lean then just drop all carbs and fats, 1kg chicken a day with some green veg and bang, job done. 300mg prop a week with the 25mcg t3 and there ya go. It's only for 6 weeks so wouldn't worry too much. Plus you'll be lean as hell


So about 300g protein a day, 10-20 carbs from veg, but I'm sure 50g fat or so is essential or??



Mince Pies said:


> skip breakfast, you really don't need it. Add the extra calories in later on when you are really hungry.


Suppose so bit like IM fasting in a way. Probably could add it in as a extra preworkout or something haha


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> Oh yeah true; not sure what 20-30g carbs I can add in haha. Toast / oats.
> 
> And haha just a portfolio & also the bitches


Bit of rice with the chicken?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> Bit of rice with the chicken?


that's what I was thinking yeah. Hate having such little amounts of rice to the chicken ratio


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

it's only for 36 days so just protein only really, trickle some carbs in on the last few days and watch yourself fill out.

Worked on both my preps


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> that's what I was thinking yeah. Hate having such little amounts of rice to the chicken ratio


Any rice is better than no rice! I did the just chicken meals for a bit when i was a newb and no thanks!!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

RACK said:


> it's only for 36 days so just protein only really, trickle some carbs in on the last few days and watch yourself fill out.
> 
> Worked on both my preps


Well it looks like a fool proof method to be honest..just done a rough calculation

1000g chicken - 1010 cals

400g mixed vegetable - 192 cals

Total 300 protein 13g fat 30g carbs

Cals - 1202

Chicken for breakfast doesn't sound the nicest haha


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

It sucks mate hahaha but watch what happens from week 2

At the end of week 3 you could try a carb up, something like 500g carbs on a saturday and see how it affects you over the couple of days after


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

RACK said:


> It sucks mate hahaha but watch what happens from week 2
> 
> At the end of week 3 you could try a carb up, something like 500g carbs on a saturday and see how it affects you over the couple of days after


Guess I'll give it a bash mate.

Any photos of you from your prep? No **** lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Most have been seen mate but here goes;

Couple of before and afters. The first one, was about 6-7 weeks out, then did just cod and broc to really get lean but ended up over doing things a bit. As you can see, I got pretty lean lean though, even from a lean base

I of course look fawk all like that now haha


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

RACK said:


> Most have been seen mate but here goes;
> 
> Couple of before and afters. The first one, was about 6-7 weeks out, then did just cod and broc to really get lean but ended up over doing things a bit. As you can see, I got pretty lean lean though, even from a lean base
> 
> I of course look fawk all like that now haha


Fvck me that's insane mate!!! Fair okay to you, so all you done for prep was chicken and veg no fancy sh1t? For 6 weeks? What about like a week prior / days to the shoot???are the last 3 images 6 weeks difference or?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

And you say you did cod and broc?? When was this lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just protein only. Of course you don't have to go the extremes with stims or cardio, just let the diet and training do the work.

As above, do 3 weeks of protein only, at the end of the 3rd week have a carb up and see how you fill out, that way you can plan the last week up to the shoot.

Wouldn't bother with any diurectics as if you get it wrong you'll just look flat.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

This was before my alst show at leeds, had 4 meals of just cod and broc a day with a sh1t load of cardio. Again, went too far but hey it happens.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

RACK said:


> If you're wantin to get mega lean then just drop all carbs and fats, 1kg chicken a day with some green veg and bang, job done. 300mg prop a week with the 25mcg t3 and there ya go. It's only for 6 weeks so wouldn't worry too much. Plus you'll be lean as hell


he might need a sponsor to get him through the dark times though


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

RACK said:


> This was before my alst show at leeds, had 4 meals of just cod and broc a day with a sh1t load of cardio. Again, went too far but hey it happens.


Sound like that guy of fb that has fish, fish and rice cake, fish... :lol:


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

Dan TT said:


> Sound like that guy of fb that has fish, fish and rice cake, fish... :lol:



View attachment 167183


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

4 meals of cod and brocolli.. nice life, lol. smh.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Dan TT said:


> If meal 5 is after training wouldn't you be better of adding a small amount of carbs in with it and take it away from meal 1 or 2? Just a thought.
> 
> What's the photoshoot for anyway? for dem b1tches?


I would second this

Having fats after training has always been a no no for me as insulin levels are increased and you dont want fats in the mix

Personally id always have carbs post workout when they are most needed


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

RACK said:


> If you're wantin to get mega lean then just drop all carbs and fats, 1kg chicken a day with some green veg and bang, job done. 300mg prop a week with the 25mcg t3 and there ya go. It's only for 6 weeks so wouldn't worry too much. Plus you'll be lean as hell


deary deary me :no:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> deary deary me :no:


Lol I'm confused. It clearly worked for the guy from his photos ??


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> I would second this
> 
> Having fats after training has always been a no no for me as insulin levels are increased and you dont want fats in the mix
> 
> Personally id always have carbs post workout when they are most needed


There are pretty much no fats after the workout? But thanks mate


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Isn't going to matter ina deficit, i'm done here. l0l.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

HDU said:


> There are pretty much no fats after the workout? But thanks mate


You are planning on eating nuts?? Have them before bed not post workoout


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> You are planning on eating nuts?? Have them before bed not post workoout


Oh yeah forgot about that I usually snack in them whilst hungry rhanks'


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

HDU said:


> Lol I'm confused. It clearly worked for the guy from his photos ??


1. Its not healthy

2. think of what will happen to you after this zero carbs for 6 weeks... you will bloat royally when eating normally again

3. Rack looks pretty gaunt on the pics and you dont want that look for a photo shoot

4. Get lean with cardio not just diet... AM Cardio, Post workout Cardio (its only for 6 weeks)

Im prepping for a show at the minute and im eating 3300 calories a day and getting leaner as im putting the cardio time in

It helps to feel good while dieting or its just gonna be brutal


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> 1. Its not healthy
> 
> 2. think of what will happen to you after this zero carbs for 6 weeks... you will bloat royally when eating normally again
> 
> ...


Okay I see your opinion, fair enough.

And Hmm, so which approach would you suggest? Eatin below maintainence?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

What RACK suggested is the dumbest of dumb.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

HDU said:


> Okay I see your opinion, fair enough.
> 
> And Hmm, so which approach would you suggest? Eatin below maintainence?


You want to keep as much muscle as possible, even with gear you will lose some muscle doing zero carbs

Also muscle fullness will be lost going hard on the diet

Id eat maintenance for the first week maybe a little more. Remember!! once you take the calories away you cant put them back

Morning cardio 30 mins and post workout cardio 30 mins

60 seconds between sets will work wonders for burning some extra fat on workout too

Add in green tea with every meal, did a little reading on it and it can increase metabolism by 4% which is upto 70 calories a day. As Asda say... every little helps


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I never told him to do it, just offered an option.

I also told him about adding carbs at the end, im gaunt as those pics Id not carb'd up

Didn't say it was gospel


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

RACK said:


> I never told him to do it, just offered an option.
> 
> I also told him about adding carbs at the end, im gaunt as those pics Id not carb'd up
> 
> Didn't say it was gospel


You gave the impression from what you said it was a good plan of action

He is doing a shoot not a show and if he looks gaunt its not going to be a good shoot, no amount of carb ups before the show would sort that out


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Fair enough


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Big Kris said:


> You are planning on eating nuts?? Have them before bed not post workoout


the 1s hdu eats are still in the sack mate


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

Heavyassweights said:


> the 1s hdu eats are still in the sack mate


what does that mean?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Kris said:


> what does that mean?


He's just trolling as per he does and tryin to say I eat testes


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

HDU said:


> He's just trolling as per he does and tryin to say I eat testes


hahahaha face in palm moment for me on this one


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Alright tonight's session was insane. Fast paced smashed through legs.

Legs

Leg extensions

Warm up 10, 10, 10 65kg

Work set 100rep drop set 25kg - 15kg

Squat

Warm up 5, 5, 5 50kg

Work set 20 60kg

Work set 8-12 kg

Seated hamstring curls

Warm up 10,5, 5 can't remember weight

Work set 20 50kg

Work set 8-12 60kg

Single leg extension

Work set 10 20kg

Work set 10 20kg

Front squat

10x4 50kg

Standing calf raise

8, 5, 5

Work set 20

Work set 10

I know my lifts are sh1t but to be honest I don't care as I dot really focus on strength lol.

Finished off with abs and cardio.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Ignorant fbckers


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

the low carbs to do with bloating theres a PT at my gym that competed put into ketosis when he ate carbs again he couldbt walk or fit into his shoes his ankles were swollen and feet to F#CK he looked like a bloated mess


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

teenphysique said:


> the low carbs to do with bloating theres a PT at my gym that competed put into ketosis when he ate carbs again he couldbt walk or fit into his shoes his ankles were swollen and feet to F#CK he looked like a bloated mess


Was this after low carb and then tried to introduce carbs ??

Anyways...

t3 is making me hungry as fvck it's annoying me

Tren has turned me into an antisocial cúnt already


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

HDU said:


> Was this after low carb and then tried to introduce carbs ??
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> ...


yeah

but obviously sodium and water and carbs

1g of carb bonds to 2.9g of water then sodium you end up ****ing puffffyyy as he was actually in a bit of pain

its not a nice feeling is the anti social feeling i took a few nootropics and just wanted to kick some one in the face and tell my mum to f#ck off haha


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HDU said:


> Was this after low carb and then tried to introduce carbs ??
> 
> Anyways...
> 
> ...


you didnt need any help there


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Bora said:


> you didnt need any help there


You wanna fight mate 

Merkz holla


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HDU said:


> You wanna fight mate


lets just say we did and you died, thats easier


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Bora said:


> lets just say we did and you died, thats easier


RIP HDU


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Be chest and arms tonight


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

0.5ml test prop

50mg winny for preworkout

Let's smash chest & arms


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

What did your bloods come back like ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lotus said:


> What did your bloods come back like ?


Ah yeah forgot to update thread lol..

Well.. The lab for some reason forgot to send my results back but I can still collect them ( next week I think lol I know ) so she called them up and asked what's the score and they said all is fine apart from urea? Or something was out of range and I just need to drink more water apparently. However when I get the copy I'll post them here


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

High urea is common with high protein diets , mine was out of range when I used to eat loads


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lotus said:


> High urea is common with high protein diets , mine was out of range when I used to eat loads


Oh should be okay then.

Anyways, had to cut session early for up to the last two excercises and all of a sudden I felt absolutely fvcking ****. Like literally really bad head, stomach and felt sick. It was after i refilled the water at the gym. 10 minutes later I feel like this so I went home. When I got home I was violently sick and all that came out was water which is WERID as fvck. I feel okay ish now.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

teenphysique said:


> the low carbs to do with bloating theres a PT at my gym that competed put into ketosis when he ate carbs again he couldbt walk or fit into his shoes his ankles were swollen and feet to F#CK he looked like a bloated mess


You have to ease the carbs back in and he will have gone nuts!

I did this after my first show... thought 8 pints of strongbow and a kebab was a good idea until i woke up the next day

Looked a right mess i did and i was swollen from head to toe


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Recovered from whatever fvcking illness I've had couldn't eat properly all weekend and had the sh1ts

Chest and shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

so after 7 days of contemplating which diet are you going to use and stick too


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> so after 7 days of contemplating which diet are you going to use and stick too


Decided I'm just going to do 500 below maintainence , around 200 pro , 50fats 120 carbs I think


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Does that answer your Q? @andyhuggins


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

So that's Chest/shoulders done tonight with cardio and abs

Chest

Bench press 2

2 Warm up sets 60kg x 10

Set 1 - 80kg x 10

Set 2 90kg x 10

Set 3 100kg x 8

Set 4 100kg x 6

Set 5 60kg till failure

Incline chest

Set 1 60kg x 10

Set 2-4 70kg x 8

Flat fly db

Sets 1-4 20kg x 10

Incline fly

Sets 1-4 20kg x 10

Shoulders

Lateral raise 3 sets of 12 12.5kg

Front raise

3 sets of 12 12.5kg

Standing low pulley deltoid raise

Failure

Shoulder press

27.5kg 8.x4

Bent over DB laterals

10x4 12.5kg

Shrugs

failure


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Tomorrow will be back and arms. Also doing calves 3x a week as they're lagging as ****


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ah24 said:


> I love how logs on here always give the most detail on gear usage.. But skim over diet & training.
> 
> Priority all wrong.. IMO of course


Sorted


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Measured my arms for the fun of it

13" or so relaxed 15.5" at peak


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

HDU said:


> Measured my arms for the fun of it
> 
> 13" or so relaxed 15.5" at peak


 thought they were bigger than that but you are pretty lean


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

teenphysique said:


> thought they were bigger than that but you are pretty lean


No mate I'm 5'5 remember ha


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

HDU said:


> No mate I'm 5'5 remember ha


yeah i guess mine are 15.5 pumped and 15 " not pumped but im 5'11 and not so lean byt they have a bicep vein so nit too fat


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

teenphysique said:


> yeah i guess mine are 15.5 pumped and 15 " not pumped but im 5'11 and not so lean byt they have a bicep vein so nit too fat


Yeah exactly you're 5'11 lol.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> Yeah exactly you're 5'11 lol.


I'm 5"11 and of yesterday we're 17 inch tensed...! But then again I am a pretty fat duck. Brb month or two and I'll get back to you with 13's


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

HDU said:


> Yeah exactly you're 5'11 lol.


mine have height but not thickness really hoping to try and change that maybe they will when i mature a little 18 tomorrow could change over night


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan TT said:


> I'm 5"11 and of yesterday we're 17 inch tensed...! But then again I am a pretty fat duck. Brb month or two and I'll get back to you with 13's


...I don't understand what you're tryin to get at


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

HDU said:


> ...I don't understand what you're tryin to get at


I think he is saying if he diets he will have 13" arms


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> ...I don't understand what you're tryin to get at


Defo didn't mean to be a fat duck...auto correct lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I dunno I thought he was taking the p1ss im 5'5 or something with 15" tensed lol I'm not bothered to be honest


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> I dunno I thought he was taking the p1ss im 5'5 or something with 15" tensed lol I'm not bothered to be honest


Na I wasn't, it's not funny to take p1ss out of dwarves but you sound a bit touchy mate, too much tren lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Smashing back and arms tonight.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Preworkout meal then off to gym


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm feeling flat as hell, any ideas what I can do? No joy in doing oxys as it'll just make me watery as ****


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm assuming you can cycle carbs? One higher carb day? Clean obv. Adding an extra 20g of rice or sweet potato each meal has me looking fuller and more vascular the next day.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

LaMbErT* said:


> I'm assuming you can cycle carbs? One higher carb day? Clean obv. Adding an extra 20g of rice or sweet potato each meal has me looking fuller and more vascular the next day.


I could do. I'm currently on 200 pro 120carb 50fat either way 500 below maintainence I was just thinking on day of shoot lol I want to look as pumped and vasc as possible so will be having a carb up prior just not sure when to time it and what not


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

In my experience the day before I would carb up but I can't say what it would do regarding water. I've never competed etc do this is just experience of myself before anyone jumps down my throat lol, are you doing a drying period that week? Also what is the photoshoot for?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

LaMbErT* said:


> In my experience the day before I would carb up but I can't say what it would do regarding water. I've never competed etc do this is just experience of myself before anyone jumps down my throat lol, are you doing a drying period that week? Also what is the photoshoot for?


I suppose I'll have to try it before lol. I'm not sure about the drying period im not sure how to prep lol... Photo shots for a portfolio and then go from there


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Bodybuilding.com and t-nation have a couple of good articles on it maybe worth a look mate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

LaMbErT* said:


> Bodybuilding.com and t-nation have a couple of good articles on it maybe worth a look mate


Thanks mate!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Training tonight was...

Back

Dead lift - 2 warm up , 3 100kg

Bent over barbell row -

Warm up x 2 60kg

2 sets at - 60kg

2 100kg

Seated cable row

30 35kg, 12- 55, 10-55 8-60kg 6-65

2 failure

T bar row

2 - 40kg 10reps

3 - 60kg 6reps

Lat pull down

3 40kg

2 60kg failure

Pull ups

6 failure

Rope push down

30.12,10,8,6

Warm up

Set 1 30reps

Set 2 12

Set 3 10

Set 4 8

Set 5 6

Dips 4x failure

French press

30,12,10,8,6

Close grip bench press

30,12,10,8,6

Straight bar push down

30,12,10,8,6

Barbell curl

30,12,10,8.6

Dumbbell curl

30,12,10,8.6

Hammer curl

30,12,10,8,6

Reverse curl

30,12,10,8,6

Concentration curl

3x failure

If anyone's bothered lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

@GMO The WC prop has well and truly fûcked me with pip lol.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

HDU said:


> I'm feeling flat as hell, any ideas what I can do? No joy in doing oxys as it'll just make me watery as ****


Are you actually flat though or is it in your head? I've been on around 40g carbs a day for 5 or 6 weeks now and don't look flat.

Also curious as to why someone at 5ft 5 can't have bigger arms than someone at 5ft 11? Do height of person and circumference of biceps go hand in hand?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sen said:


> Are you actually flat though or is it in your head? I've been on around 40g carbs a day for 5 or 6 weeks now and don't look flat.
> 
> Also curious as to why someone at 5ft 5 can't have bigger arms than someone at 5ft 11? Do height of person and circumference of biceps go hand in hand?


I'm not sure....maybe my head lol










And lol, why does some at 5'11 not hAve bigger arms that 5'5, on a real note I don't know lol.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

HDU said:


> I'm not sure....maybe my head lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Laughing at the rabbit!! Brilliant. Look fine to me. Definitely not flat. Not a great choice of pose though, I don't think. Everyone's chest looks small when doing front bicep.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sen said:


> Laughing at the rabbit!! Brilliant. Look fine to me. Definitely not flat. Not a great choice of pose though, I don't think. Everyone's chest looks small when doing front bicep.


Haha. Just for lols found it funny.

This is the only other photo I have from tonight...


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

HDU said:


> @GMO The WC prop has well and truly fûcked me with pip lol.


only the brave use that sh1t mate.. real mans gear  , not for me lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

GMO said:


> only the brave use that sh1t mate.. real mans gear  , not for me lol


Gonna man the **** up and finish the vial LOL


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Legs tonight then some delt work with traps as they are lagging.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

@gearhead you still about you cúnt


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

you say your maintenance calories is 2200 but isn't the recommended for a male 2500 each day for the average person?

where are you getting your maintenance calories from mate? just wondering

if your eating 500 below 2200 that is 1700... jesus bro I think thats a bit low.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> you say your maintenance calories is 2200 but isn't the recommended for a male 2500 each day for the average person?
> 
> where are you getting your maintenance calories from mate? just wondering
> 
> if your eating 500 below 2200 that is 1700... jesus bro I think thats a bit low.


Isn't that just government bro science lol? I dunno.

This is what the calculator says. Lol

And erm loosing weight on the scales think im tightening up too early to tell lol


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

HDU said:


> Isn't that just government bro science lol? I dunno.
> 
> This is what the calculator says. Lol
> 
> And erm loosing weight on the scales think im tightening up too early to tell lol


I understand the government bit.

however what calculations are you using?

I just think its so easy to lose weight on that amount of calories so its kind of like is your muscle ok?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> I understand the government bit.
> 
> however what calculations are you using?
> 
> I just think its so easy to lose weight on that amount of calories so its kind of like is your muscle ok?


That's just from the IIFYM calculator all others are pretty much similar.

What do mean is my muscle ok lol?


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

HDU said:


> That's just from the IIFYM calculator all others are pretty much similar.
> 
> What do mean is my muscle ok lol?


OHHH IIFYM diet.

well, do you not think on such low calories your going to enter a catabolic stage at some point and your muscles will start to burn?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> OHHH IIFYM diet.
> 
> well, do you not think on such low calories your going to enter a catabolic stage at some point and your muscles will start to burn?


It's not so much IIFYM. Diet as i eat clean and don't eat what I want and fit it in my cals.. What other macro calculators are there?

And yes true but with gear it should be ok & how else am I supposed to cut lol


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

HDU said:


> It's not so much IIFYM. Diet as i eat clean and don't eat what I want and fit it in my cals.. What other macro calculators are there?
> 
> And yes true but with gear it should be ok & how else am I supposed to cut lol


BMR calulator ... BMR Calculator

THEN Harris Benedict Equation

then you choose your protein / carbs / fat - around your total calories... I just heard you mention you feel really flat... there is a reason for that (your calories are too low)


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> OHHH IIFYM diet.
> 
> well, do you not think on such low calories your going to enter a catabolic stage at some point and your muscles will start to burn?


the whole point of gear is to help retain muscle whilst losing fat lol, else there'd be no point


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> BMR calulator ... BMR Calculator
> 
> THEN Harris Benedict Equation
> 
> then you choose your protein / carbs / fat - around your total calories... I just heard you mention you feel really flat... there is a reason for that (your calories are too low)


Cheers I'll see what that brings out

And we'll Hmm I don't know how to judge how I feel flat or look it. Posted photos few pages back


----------



## marcusmaximus (Jan 7, 2014)

HDU said:


> It's not so much IIFYM. Diet as i eat clean and don't eat what I want and fit it in my cals.. What other macro calculators are there?
> 
> And yes true but with gear it should be ok & how else am I supposed to cut lol


Pretty sure that tren will keep hold of ur muscle


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> the whole point of gear is to help retain muscle whilst losing fat lol, else there'd be no point


REALLY? dont state the obvious. you can still go catabolic on gear. it only 'HELPS' retain.. it doesnt RETAIN ALL of your muscle whilst eating say 1000 calories


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> REALLY? dont state the obvious. you can still go catabolic on gear. it only 'HELPS' retain.. it doesnt RETAIN ALL of your muscle and you can eat 1000 calories and keep all your muscle whilst dieting.


no **** sherlock, where did I say it retains all of your muscle? I said it 'helps' i never said to what degree. No need to shout, are you 5 years old?

"you can eat 1000 calories and *keep all* your muscle whilst dieting"

u wot m8, that's contradicting what you just said lololol


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

zyphy said:


> no **** sherlock, where did I say it retains all of your muscle? I said it 'helps' i never said to what degree. No need to shout, are you 5 years old?


Haha i was emphasizing my words over a keyboard ... i didn't actually even say one word out loud  dont swear you naughty boy! - I do agree with you then it 'helps'

otherwise everyone be shredded on 1000 calories right? dont see that very often.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

HDU said:


> Cheers I'll see what that brings out
> 
> And we'll Hmm I don't know how to judge how I feel flat or look it. Posted photos few pages back


what page mate?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

lukeyybrown1 said:



> you say your maintenance calories is 2200 but isn't the recommended for a male 2500 each day for the average person?
> 
> where are you getting your maintenance calories from mate? just wondering
> 
> if your eating 500 below 2200 that is 1700... jesus bro I think thats a bit low.


People are diff mate

I know a guy who is 300lbs off season and low points of his diet goes down to 1800kcals,

Hdu is siniliar to me gotta go pretty low on cals to get real lean, whilst using tren etc v unlikely gonna loose muscle if one is fairly stationary (non physical job)

High reefeeds days imo essential though


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

bail said:


> People are diff mate
> 
> I know a guy who is 300lbs off season and low points of his diet goes down to 1800kcals,
> 
> ...


Of course everyone different i was just wondering where he is getting is calculations from.

also your 300lb mate he is using quite high dosage of gear?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> what page mate?


I'm not sure mate like last 1-2 have a look


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

bail said:


> People are diff mate
> 
> I know a guy who is 300lbs off season and low points of his diet goes down to 1800kcals,
> 
> ...


Aaron Hudson is the same, massive guy who eats prob 2-3000cals a day. He's nigh on a 20st lean

I don't need much food to bulk and need far less to get lean


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

RACK said:


> Aaron Hudson is the same, massive guy who eats prob 2-3000cals a day. He's nigh on a 20st lean
> 
> I don't need much food to bulk and need far less to get lean


That's mad. I was maintaining on around 3800-4000 @14stone


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Fat cúnt checking jn


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

@FelonE @Yes is that agreeing to im a fat **** lol ( the like) hahahaha


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

@FelonE @Yes is that agreeing to im a fat **** lol ( the like) hahahaha


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> @FelonE @Yes is that agreeing to im a fat **** lol ( the like) hahahaha


Lol no


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol no


Feels bad man fats not coming off bruh


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

lol no. I'm fatter than you so...


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

HDU said:


> Fat cúnt checking jn


Is that you stood up mate?

Na i'm joking haha, liking the vascular arms...


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

I would still give yourself another 6 weeks extra before you get your pics done and just slowly dial it in


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

HDU said:


> Feels bad man fats not coming off bruh


Lower cals?


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

Still got a bit to go but doing well. Keep it up.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Feels bad man fats not coming off bruh


How long you got left now mate?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes said:


> Lower cals?


 already 500 below maintainence I'll check on Mondays weigh in how much I've lost them assess.



lotus said:


> I would still give yourself another 6 weeks extra before you get your pics done and just slowly dial it in


Yeah mate he'a doing more shoots after this so will get those then more so can't exactly go wrong lol



Dan TT said:


> Is that you stood up mate?
> 
> Na i'm joking haha, liking the vascular arms...


lol cuñt.

Thanks man, all I seem to have at the moment vasc arms ahahah


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

LaMbErT* said:


> Still got a bit to go but doing well. Keep it up.


 yeh mate just this stubborn fat which doesn't want to come off aha but thanks bro



FelonE said:


> How long you got left now mate?


5-6 weeks mate gonna hammer it.. Not taking anymore progress photos now ha


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Is it fat you have to lose or loose skin? Didn't you say that you used to be very fat? Or is that someone else?


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

What supps/gear are you taking?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> yeh mate just this stubborn fat which doesn't want to come off aha but thanks bro
> 
> 5-6 weeks mate gonna hammer it.. Not taking anymore progress photos now ha


Yeah tbh mate in that amount of time you've gotta go all out now I'd say. How much cardio are you doing atm?


----------



## lotus (May 30, 2009)

Does the photographer have a website or is he just starting out ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes said:


> Is it fat you have to lose or loose skin? Didn't you say that you used to be very fat? Or is that someone else?


 I don't know to be honest mate. I'm sure it's just fvcking loose excess skin..

Yes that's me I used to be very fat lol















will locate more fat pvotos soon



LaMbErT* said:


> What supps/gear are you taking?


On first page lol

Test 500mg

Tren ace 300mg

T3 50

Winny 50


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

it's not loose skin, looks nothing like it lol. it's just body fat


----------



## LaMbErT* (Sep 2, 2011)

HDU said:


> I don't know to be honest mate. I'm sure it's just fvcking loose excess skin..
> 
> Yes that's me I used to be very fat lol
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, bad for not scrolling everything, it's a good stack but maybe try a good dose of Yohimbine at this stage you will probably find it harder to lose the stubborn fat but just keep at it. Regarding loose skin I'm not sure if there are creams out there that can help. I was fat as **** too when I was younger but luckily I done it that slow that it tightened up. Keep beasting it thought your doing amazing mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

its not loose skin , it`s fat and you have gyno .


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> its not loose skin , it`s fat and you have gyno .


Doctor says apparently I haven't got gyno an Endo has said this too to be honest so I have no fvcking clue may give letro a go but don't fancy the sides lol..


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

lotus said:


> Does the photographer have a website or is he just starting out ?


He's not starting out; think he has a website. I have his facebook page so I assume he has a website I'll look for it shortly lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> Doctor says apparently I haven't got gyno an Endo has said this too to be honest so I have no fvcking clue may give letro a go but don't fancy the sides lol..


you need to shift the fat before using letro , get some HITT in daily and start strength training .


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> you need to shift the fat before using letro , get some HITT in daily and start strength training .


Started doing HIIT gain this week, and mate I'm trying to get rid of this fat as much as fvcking possible lol.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> Started doing HIIT gain this week, and mate I'm trying to get rid of this fat as much as fvcking possible lol.


you posted your training for this week so far ? i cba wading through pages :lol:

what gear you using ?

whats diet like and training ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> you posted your training for this week so far ? i cba wading through pages :lol:
> 
> what gear you using ?
> 
> whats diet like and training ?


Lazy ****

Training / diet / gear im sure is on first page haha!!

Gear wise 500test mixture of prop and ENTH, 300mg tren ace ., 50mg winny 50mcg t3

Will post diet training soon can't be ****d takes long ha


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

LaMbErT* said:


> Sorry mate, bad for not scrolling everything, it's a good stack but maybe try a good dose of Yohimbine at this stage you will probably find it harder to lose the stubborn fat but just keep at it. Regarding loose skin I'm not sure if there are creams out there that can help. I was fat as **** too when I was younger but luckily I done it that slow that it tightened up. Keep beasting it thought your doing amazing mate.


Thanks mate yeah at 18 im not sure when this fúcker will tighten up lol but thanks much appreciated mate!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> Lazy ****
> 
> Training / diet / gear im sure is on first page haha!!
> 
> ...


its not lazy , i just dont wanna wade through the bollocks 

i would switch the androgens for anabolics especially while on t3 , add in aromasin .

i think your under eating aswell .


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> its not lazy , i just dont wanna wade through the bollocks
> 
> i would switch the androgens for anabolics especially while on t3 , add in aromasin .
> 
> i think your under eating aswell .


Lol there actually isn't bollox talk unlike certain logs most of its training talk to be honest ha

And true, but like I've got a photoshoot in 5 weeks lol so can't exactly be looking bulky mate... And regarding the under eating it's just to shift as much fat as poss till then.. Maybe do a 4-6 week mini bulk blast with npp Dbol oxy

I'm on adex at the moment 0.25mg 2x a week could up it...


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> Lol there actually isn't bollox talk unlike certain logs most of its training talk to be honest ha
> 
> And true, but like I've got a photoshoot in 5 weeks lol so can't exactly be looking bulky mate... And regarding the under eating it's just to shift as much fat as poss till then.. Maybe do a 4-6 week mini bulk blast with npp Dbol oxy
> 
> I'm on adex at the moment 0.25mg 2x a week could up it...


yes but merks is bigger stronger and in much better shape than you 

why would you look bulky off anabolics ? point of anaboliccs is that you are anabolic IE building muscle , being bulky is down to diet .

under eating is as bad as over eating , body comp stalls and you`ll look like you do .

adex is good as an AI but it`s not aromasin (big difference in them) your holding fat in the typical places a female does (years of being estrogen dominant) so you need to keep sh1t in check with a suicidal AI .


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> yes but merks is bigger stronger and in much better shape than you
> 
> why would you look bulky off anabolics ? point of anaboliccs is that you are anabolic IE building muscle , being bulky is down to diet .
> 
> ...


I wasn't even relating to Merk but you've just answered your own question.. And he's in better shape than me ? Lol okay let's let the forum answer that. Mate you would say that as he fvcking attends your gym, and pays you for ancillaries.

And true say...about the gear. But as stated I have a photoshoot lol..

And Ah yeah true about the aromasin v adex, might switch over to Aromasin not sure how to dose it to start with


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh and I to be honest couldn't give a fvck if mrk is stronger than me ? Is he really ? Lol do I look like I train for strength ? I couldn't give a fvck man.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


>



View attachment 167674


yes merks is in far better shape , infact i`d say "do you even lift" :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> View attachment 167674
> 
> 
> yes merks is in far better shape , infact i`d say "do you even lift" :lol:










lol yeah okay mate.

Bloke looks like a skinny African which is deprived of food. Bruh you've got him on nearly 3G of gear a week, lol what's the aim? To look like you? Oh and he's 21 im 18 haha. Fvcking get gone you idiot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> lol yeah okay mate.
> 
> Bloke looks like a skinny African which is deprived of food. Bruh you've got him on nearly 3G of gear a week, lol what's the aim? To look like you? Oh and he's 21 im 18 haha. Fvcking get gone you idiot


 :lol: skinny african :lol:

he`s not on anywhere near 3g and your 17 not 18


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> :lol: skinny african :lol:
> 
> he`s not on anywhere near 3g and your 17 not 18


Be gone.. Go get merkz big

Fvcking idiot haha


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

@HDU What percent body fat are you aiming for in 6 weeks?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> Be gone.. Go get merkz big
> 
> Fvcking idiot haha


He'll be big long before you get in as good shape as he's in now :lol:


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

now now lads


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> He'll be big long before you get in as good shape as he's in now :lol:


Rights lets see where he his when I'm 21 lol probably dead off a sauna oh and let's see where you are hahahahahahha


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> He'll be big long before you get in as good shape as he's in now :lol:


Are you fvcking deluded he is your client hahahaha you would be saying that. Wait fvck client?? He's had to get a seperate coach to do his diet LOL


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> Rights lets see where he his when I'm 21 lol probably dead off a sauna oh and let's see where you are hahahahahahha


tbf your bodyfat is higher than mine :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> tbf your bodyfat is higher than mine :lol:


Oh mate fvck off


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

HDU said:


> Are you fvcking deluded he is your client hahahaha you would be saying that. Wait fvck client?? He's had to get a seperate coach to do his diet LOL


is he ? He's a member at my gym , he hasnt paid for my service nor has he asked , all ive done is drawn up a routine and gone through it like i do every member .


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

MRSTRONG said:


> is he ? He's a member at my gym , he hasnt paid for my service nor has he asked , all ive done is drawn up a routine and gone through it like i do every member .


Yeh yeh yeh...


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Cut it out guys.

@HDU @MRSTRONG

No need to be bursting arteries over a forum.


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

HDU said:


> Rights lets see where he his when I'm 21 lol probably dead off a sauna oh and let's see where you are hahahahahahha


what's age gotta do with it? if anything you shouldn't be touching the gear at your age lmfao pipe down


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

zyphy said:


> what's age gotta do with it? if anything you shouldn't be touching the gear at your age lmfao pipe down


**** off


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Merks said you were easy to wind up :lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

HDU said:


> **** off


up the tren m8


----------



## C33G (Feb 23, 2014)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> OHHH IIFYM diet.
> 
> well, do you not think on such low calories your going to enter a catabolic stage at some point and your muscles will start to burn?


'your muscles will start to burn' < nice one bro. **** the calculator :/

whatever you were eating before you 'cut' was the reason your body looked the way it did, assuming you were maintaining your weight then a decrease from cals at this point would result in weightloss...


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Well that escalated quickly haha only looked it to see how cut was going


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

zyphy said:


> up the tren m8


On it 'bro'.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

HDU said:


> Oh mate fvck off


 respect the elderly even if you don't like them....


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Frandeman said:


> respect the elderly even if you don't like them....


Lol mate this is a Internet forum he's not my dad why the fvck should I respect a stranger.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

bail said:


> People are diff mate
> 
> I know a guy who is 300lbs off season and low points of his diet goes down to 1800kcals,
> 
> ...


I'm sure @Pscarb said his last bulk was 2800 kcal, so just goes to show how different people can be if @FelonE is maintaing on 3000kcal


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> I'm sure @Pscarb said his last bulk was 2800 kcal, so just goes to show how different people can be if @FelonE is maintaing on 3000kcal


3800 to 4000 mate.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> 3800 to 4000 mate.


I'm on a 10 week cut at the minute on 1800-2000 ed in keto and it's still struggleing to come off, I'm the same as you HDU by the looks of it


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

T100 said:


> I'm on a 10 week cut at the minute on 1800-2000 ed in keto and it's still struggleing to come off, I'm the same as you HDU by the looks of it


I've got a ridiculous metabolism mate.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I've got a ridiculous metabolism mate.


Lucky fecker, I'm hoping my t3 will speed mine up, I'll stop jumping in on @HDU 's thread now


----------



## mmc1234 (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not being funny but I presume you'll either be doing the photo shoot with your top on or with a vest because of your breast (I thought it was gyno but you've said it isn't so not sure what to call it). Your arms are quite vascular anyway so I don't see the point in getting totally shredded if you won't be taking your top off.

Unless he'll be photoshopping your chest?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyway training for tonight...

Legs

Leg extensions

Warm up 10, 15, 10 - 65kg

Work set 100rep drop set

Done in 20's I.e 20 at then 20 at

squat

Warm up - 5, 5, 5 60kg

Work set 20 60kg

Work set 8-12 60kg

Seated leg curls

Warm up 10, 10, 10 - 45kg

Work set 20 - 45kg

Work set 8-12 55kg -

Single leg extension

Work set 10,

failure,

failure

Standing calf raise

Prep set 8, 5, 5

Work set 20

Work set 10

DB Lunges

8x4 20kg

Then smashed some delt work

Finished by 20 min HIIT cardio


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Been thinking, after this 6 week test tren, may swap to a small 6-8 week blast consisting off NPP, dbol,oxy,test


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

HDU said:


> Been thinking, after this 6 week test tren, may swap to a small 6-8 week blast consisting off NPP, dbol,oxy,test


Proper gear head


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I think 6 weeks is no where near enough time. If you're doing the shoot shirtless. I have a mate who was fat when he was in his late teens and 14 years on he's still absolutely killing it in the gym but struggling to get his abs visible. And this guy really does train and diet like a monk.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

sen said:


> I think 6 weeks is no where near enough time. If you're doing the shoot shirtless. I have a mate who was fat when he was in his late teens and 14 years on he's still absolutely killing it in the gym but struggling to get his abs visible. And this guy really does train and diet like a monk.


No offence mate, but if he's still fat 14 years on then he's doing something wrong lol


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes said:


> No offence mate, but if he's still fat 14 years on then he's doing something wrong lol


You wouldn't think he was fat, looking at him. It's only his stomach he's got a problem with. Maybe it's loose skin? **** knows. If you saw him train and how strict his is with diet etc, you'd be puzzled mate, honestly.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

sen said:


> You wouldn't think he was fat, looking at him. It's only his stomach he's got a problem with. Maybe it's loose skin? **** knows. If you saw him train and how strict his is with diet etc, you'd be puzzled mate, honestly.


How fat was he? If he still has loose skin then he must have been massive.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes said:


> How fat was he? If he still has loose skin then he must have been massive.


Not sure exactly. I never measured the guy! All I'm saying is he's lost loads of weight but struggling to get his abs out. His stomach looks like hdu's. I'm just saying it'll be difficult to achieve ripped abs in 6 weeks.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sen said:


> Not sure exactly. I never measured the guy! All I'm saying is he's lost loads of weight but struggling to get his abs out. His stomach looks like hdu's. I'm just saying it'll be difficult to achieve ripped abs in 6 weeks.


Lol what the **** mate what actually is it then???


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

So breakfast was 4 eggs scrambled, tonight's training will be chest and arms I think.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Not read the last few pages since the pic BUT.............. I remember from before that you held the most fat around your mid-section and that you used to be a former chubby (much like myself) this is why I suggested the zero carb 6 weeks of hell to get a lot of that fat off, regardless of the weight on the scales. My post wasn't just some random "Oh cut out every carb and calorie!"

From where your fat stores you could have insulin issues when carbs are in your diet, which is why I mentioned over pm to bring them back in slowly, unlike I did and rebounded badly, Also to use a few days to trickle carbs in so you didn't spill over.

It wasn't as uneducated as some made out, I just couldn't be bothered to go into detail about it at the time

Being brutally honest, 500cal defecit isn't going to have you lookin lean enough for you to enjoy the pictures after the shoot mate


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

@HDU like you I too need to lose lots of weight in a hurry. I've got a holiday in June and I'm not going looking like I do now...

150mg DNP ED;

50 pharma T3 ED;

100mg Clen ED (will cycle this on and off for 2 weeks);

350mg Tren Ace PW

750mg Test E PW

50mg proviron ED

12.5mg Aramosin ED (but it's UGL so I don't know how much I trust it)

And I'm eating about 700-1000cals below maintenance. I'm hoping to drop about 5-10% BF in the next couple of months... We shall see. I don't see why if you used a similar cocktail to the above, but with higher doses why you couldn't get ripped to shreads in 6 weeks. Realistically you arn't fat... You have some fat on your belly... And from what I can see it's only on your stomach.

Oh yeah - I'm also not eating any carbs until I can comfortably walk around with my shirt off. Protein shakes are rank with water!!!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

RACK said:


> Not read the last few pages since the pic BUT.............. I remember from before that you held the most fat around your mid-section and that you used to be a former chubby (much like myself) this is why I suggested the zero carb 6 weeks of hell to get a lot of that fat off, regardless of the weight on the scales. My post wasn't just some random "Oh cut out every carb and calorie!"
> 
> From where your fat stores you could have insulin issues when carbs are in your diet, which is why I mentioned over pm to bring them back in slowly, unlike I did and rebounded badly, Also to use a few days to trickle carbs in so you didn't spill over.
> 
> ...


Hi mate thanks for your advice

I understand where you're coming at but with so many different answers it confused the life out of me. After this shoot he will have another one 6-10 weeks later so I guess I could just zero carb for that one...

500 deficit may not be enough but I can bring it up to 700-1000 via cardio?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I dropped about 8%bf in 7 weeks on just test and winny. You don't need a massive list of drugs....you need to put the work in. I was doing cardio 5 times a week with high volume training and a big deficit.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I typed a big reply to this but my PC crashed grrrrr!!

Once it's back on il try remember what I put


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

I would also say low carb and no complex carbs at all. I have the same issue with fat storage and the only thing that seems to work in stripping the fat is low carbs with veg only. I don't even eat much fruit apart from some blueberries.

Not saying its the right way just what seems to work for me.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I dropped about 8%bf in 7 weeks on just test and winny. You don't need a massive list of drugs....you need to put the work in. I was doing cardio 5 times a week with high volume training and a big deficit.


We ain't all as lucky as you with metabolism. I couldn't bulk on cake and biscuits ed ;-)


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> We ain't all as lucky as you with metabolism. I couldn't bulk on cake and biscuits ed ;-)


I still put the work in though. If my metabolism was slower I'd work even harder mate.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I dropped about 8%bf in 7 weeks on just test and winny. You don't need a massive list of drugs....you need to put the work in. I was doing cardio 5 times a week with high volume training and a big deficit.


Not everyone has a insane metabolism like you lol. But true,

To be honest mate, he's only doing 1.1g without the prov with prov which is so mild it is 1.4g. There are some on hear running stupid amounts so... But you seem to be a good responder to AAS too.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I still put the work in though. If my metabolism was slower I'd work even harder mate.


It wasn't a dig I'm just a bit jealous


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Abc987 said:


> It wasn't a dig I'm just a bit jealous


Lol I wasn't being funny mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

HDU said:


> Hi mate thanks for your advice
> 
> I understand where you're coming at but with so many different answers it confused the life out of me. After this shoot he will have another one 6-10 weeks later so I guess I could just zero carb for that one...
> 
> 500 deficit may not be enough but I can bring it up to 700-1000 via cardio?


10 weeks of very low cals/carbs won't be nice. Trust me on this

The main title of this journal says you're wanting to get LEAN for a shoot. Let's be honest, doing 500 deficit a day and a bit of cardio won't have you happy with the pics.

The option I gave of the very low cal/zero carbs was to get max results in min time. Did I recommend it long term, no! Did I say it was healthy, no! Will it have you looking a damn sight leaner in 6 weeks, give you a leaner base to start reintroducing carbs slowly until you're at a point where you can tell just how many you can have before you start to over spill and mid-section/love handles become bloated/present, yes!

Look at the pic I posted of me in the MOF gym, looked in very good shape. I will be the first to admit I could have looked better for the stage and @MRSTRONG and a few others have said it also. As for a cal deficit.... I was on very little cals, doing about 140mins cardio a day and then 5-6 weight sessions a week. I took it too far, especially as I was lean to start with

Hardly any cal def diet will see you holding onto 100% of your lbm, of course the gear will help soften the blow of losing muscle but that's just the nature of the dieting game.

I never said it was THE way to do it, I gave my opinion on personal experience and how I think your body would react given the info on previous pics/posts from you. After the shoot, "reverse diet" and gain the weight back slowly. I think you'd need about 14-21lb off to see your abs clearly

To put in very basic terms, which do you think would have you looking leaner for a photoshoot. What you're doing now, or kicking your own a55 for 5 and a bit weeks with little food and lots of hard work?

I did write it better the first time but got a bit busy right now so can't remember exactly what I put


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I wasn't being funny mate.


Dem white man genetics


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Dem white man genetics


Dun no fam


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

I think unless you already have fairly visible abs before shedding down for a shoot or competition you should be giving yourself 16 to 20 weeks to prepare. 6 is too little time to do it properly. You might be able to do it in 6 but you would need to be in a much bigger deficit which will effect your strength and energy when training. Give yourself time and give your body a chance to look the best it can be. I would also be putting less emphasis on gear personally. You're already thinking about what stack you're going to be using after you have finished your current stack which in my opinion is the wrong mentality to have. You can very successfully cut and look awesome on just 250mg pharma test. @banzi is excellent proof of that from what he says he has used in one of his previous posts. This isn't having a dig it's just how I believe you should be approaching this. Why rush? Put off the shoot and give yourself adequate time to get it right!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

as @RACK has said ... limited time frame calls for drastic measures .

if the guy is shooting a few weeks later then aim for that


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Suppose drastic measures it is...


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

@HDU out of curiosity what is this photo shoot for?

Is there a reason it has to be done so soon?


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

Abc987 said:


> @HDU out of curiosity what is this photo shoot for?
> 
> Is there a reason it has to be done so soon?


He needs a new grinder profile pic mate. :whistling:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

So chest and biceps tonight...

Can't be bothered to write it all out at the moment...but highlights for this week up 10kg on incline bench and flat


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> I dropped about 8%bf in 7 weeks on just test and winny. You don't need a massive list of drugs....you need to put the work in. I was doing cardio 5 times a week with high volume training and a big deficit.


so much this!!

unfortunately the majority will simply not listen to this advice


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

JuggernautJake said:


> so much this!!
> 
> unfortunately the majority will simply not listen to this advice


I was using the aas to keep as much muscle as possible. Diet,lifting and cardio got the fat off.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

just for the laughs few years diff


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

So are you going with the extreme diet or not?


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

HDU said:


> Alright guys.
> 
> Tomorrow is the day I'm back on cycle, got 6 weeks till my photoshoot so sh1ts really getting real.
> 
> ...


You should be g2g. All that, why no T4 and peptides?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

GaryMatt said:


> You should be g2g. All that, why no T4 and peptides?


Didn't think T4 would be end good as it just converts to t3?

And peptides good question Hmm.. As they're pretty cheap too don't know which ones to run to be honest and dunno if I'd see much difference mate ?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

HDU said:


> Didn't think T4 would be end good as it just converts to t3?
> 
> And peptides good question Hmm.. As they're pretty cheap too don't know which ones to run to be honest and dunno if I'd see much difference mate ?


I ran ghrp2 and mod-grf for a while and didn't think it was worth the money. It is cheap for a bottle of ghrp but it doesn't last that long cos you're dosing 3 times a day plus gotta buy bac water etc. Still gonna cost around 80 a month for everything.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

sen said:


> I ran ghrp2 and mod-grf for a while and didn't think it was worth the money. It is cheap for a bottle of ghrp but it doesn't last that long cos you're dosing 3 times a day plus gotta buy bac water etc. Still gonna cost around 80 a month for everything.


Lol yeah fvck that, forgot about the 3x dosing a day. Also limited on funds as im a student hahahahaha


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

sen said:


> I ran ghrp2 and mod-grf for a while and didn't think it was worth the money. It is cheap for a bottle of ghrp but it doesn't last that long cos you're dosing 3 times a day plus gotta buy bac water etc. Still gonna cost around 80 a month for everything.


Good to know. Thx


----------



## GaryMatt (Feb 28, 2014)

HDU said:


> Didn't think T4 would be end good as it just converts to t3?
> 
> And peptides good question Hmm.. As they're pretty cheap too don't know which ones to run to be honest and dunno if I'd see much difference mate ?


Just a thought. Good point on the t3.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Do you guys think I should switch to aromasin or letro now ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Done shoulders and triceps this morning. Was pretty sh1t to be honest.

Out for the weekend now.. Back on Monday.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

how 's the photo shoot prep going then @HDU?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> how 's the photo shoot prep going then @HDU?


Decent mate not bad. Thanks for asking.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

chest tonight hoping to increase by another 10kg so 120kg bench doubt it though lol maybe 115.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

@Hera I think you've put the wrong link on my signature please could you do this log please thanks


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Tonight was chest + shoulders - strength has gone a bit sh1t

Flat bench press

Warm up x 2 60kg failure

80kg x 7

90 x 7

95 x 7

100 x 6

Incline

2 sets at 60kg 12 reps

2 sets at 80 8 reps

Flat flies 25kg

10x4

Incline flies 25kg

10x4

Shoulders

Lateral raise

12.10,8,6 12.5kg

Side raise

12.10,8,6 12.5kg

Shoulder press 30kg

10x4

Bent over raises

12.10,8,6 12.5kg

25min HIIT


----------



## TBWFC (Feb 3, 2014)

Some nice lifts there man. Seems like a really long session though how long did that take you ?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

maybe your strength isnt bad, it could be that youre going to failure on youre opening warm up

doing this will ofc cause your future sets to lag IMO and put you on the back foot from the offset, i'd only go to failure once my worksets are finished and only if i want a pump


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TBWFC said:


> Some nice lifts there man. Seems like a really long session though how long did that take you ?


One an half hour for both of those and then cardio so just about 2 hours. I try keep it short as possible but never happens lol. If I did one muscle group a day it'd be possible. And thanks man! On a cut so strength is still going up lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

seandog69 said:


> maybe your strength isnt bad, it could be that youre going to failure on youre opening warm up
> 
> doing this will ofc cause your future sets to lag IMO and put you on the back foot from the offset, i'd only go to failure once my worksets are finished and only if i want a pump


Suppose so I just like to get the blood flowing  haha.

True I'll leave the failure sets till the last set/end workout.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

todays workout was back and arms cba to list it if anyone is interested though then i will post them up...

legs tomorrow


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Woke up at 69.9kg


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Back to the gym tomomoroow


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Smashed through the chest and shoulders

Updates

90kg incline bench 10/20kg increase or something

Rest stayed same


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

How much you lost so far?

You keeping the vest on or off for the shoot?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> How much you lost so far?
> 
> You keeping the vest on or off for the shoot?


Weights staying around the same to be honest mate but leaning out so....

And not sure lol.. Depends.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

I go to failure 99% of the time, apart from warm ups. I don't judge progression by strength increases if I'm dieting.


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> Weights staying around the same to be honest mate but leaning out so....
> 
> And not sure lol.. Depends.


Well the you could probably afford to drop the calories another 200-300 if you still need to get leaner


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Weights staying around the same to be honest mate but leaning out so....
> 
> And not sure lol.. Depends.


Depends on what?

You need to show the full package for a shoot mate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Leaning up nicely every day I think.. Looking tighter and fuller totally feeling the tren now 100% kicked in. Strength is fairly strong and rising on a cut.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Leaning up nicely every day I think.. Looking tighter and fuller totally feeling the tren now 100% kicked in. Strength is fairly strong and rising on a cut.


Dodging my question mate? Lol


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

R0BLET said:


> Dodging my question mate? Lol


 because of the gyno i should imagine


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Just put some ice cubes on the ****ers before the shoot! Instant gyno reduction! Until they get warm again, anyway!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> because of the gyno i should imagine


Screw gyno, if he's ripped it'll take the focus off it.


----------



## stew82 (Aug 19, 2013)

cool thread nice read. is t3 the best? you see lots of other ones up to like t9 lol. looking good HDU


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

i'd feel uncomfortable asking a 16 year old girls to take her top off and put ice cubes on her nipples, and some of you are doing that to a 16 year old boy.

this thread is creepy


----------



## Mince Pies (Dec 3, 2014)

i dont see any gyno, but i do see some pencils below the knee, where are those calves at?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

How I love deliveries


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> How I love deliveries


damn son thats a lot of T3!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

RIP.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> RIP.


Bruh whT you sayif


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

@HDU

you wana talk to Ronnie?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Right guys update.. Diet and training have been shot to sh1t since Friday as I come down with bad sickness and sh1ts. Basically couldn't keep food up and obviously not train. I feel like I'm back to square one. I'm surely not just back on track with diet and I'll bounce back up soon.. Not idea before a photoshoot lol.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Wyf man just been docs about other issues, and asked about chest gyno fat, he stated its a bit of gyno but can't do anything what????


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

HDU said:


> Wyf man just been docs about other issues, and asked about chest gyno fat, he stated its a bit of gyno but can't do anything what????


doctors standard answer mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Wyf man just been docs about other issues, and asked about chest gyno fat, he stated its a bit of gyno but can't do anything what????


What do you expect an NHS doctor to say?

Go private like @Dan94 just did


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> What do you expect an NHS doctor to say?
> 
> Go private like @Dan94 just did


Can't exactly afford it will just save up.

Just annoying as I know a few who've had ir paid out by NHS and there's was self inflicted!!!!! Letro time maybe soon lol.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> What do you expect an NHS doctor to say?
> 
> Go private like @Dan94 just did


Happy to help in any way I can


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

HDU said:


> Can't exactly afford it will just save up.
> 
> Just annoying as I know a few who've had ir paid out by NHS and there's was self inflicted!!!!! Letro time maybe soon lol.


Wasn't yours self inflicted from steroids or was it from puberty?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Wasn't yours self inflicted from steroids or was it from puberty?


No nor from steroids lol had it before I touched it.. From puberty


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm confused as FVCK an Endo and urologist has said various times after a good feel it wasn't GYNO?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

HDU said:


> No nor from steroids lol had it before I touched it.. From puberty


Same here then, unless it's cancerous or causing depression/pain then it's nigh on impossible to get the NHS to agree to it


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

HDU said:


> I'm confused as FVCK an Endo and urologist has said various times after a good feel it wasn't GYNO?


Ask for a scan, only way to truly tell


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Same here then, unless it's cancerous or causing depression/pain then it's nigh on impossible to get the NHS to agree to it


How much did you pay?

And yeah true, it is pretty depressing don't exactly want to go on holiday etc lol.. That's just one factor and then constantly getting the p1ss took.

And, suppose. Ask who for a scan though?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

HDU said:


> How much did you pay?
> 
> And yeah true, it is pretty depressing don't exactly want to go on holiday etc lol.. That's just one factor and then constantly getting the p1ss took.
> 
> And, suppose. Ask who for a scan though?


Doctor should recommend to specialist they then do ultrasound which shows tissue etc..

Cost me £2300 for surgery, but that's tissue incision and liposuction for fat. £1900 for just tissue incision


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> Doctor should recommend to specialist they then do ultrasound which shows tissue etc..
> 
> Cost me £2300 for surgery, but that's tissue incision and liposuction for fat. £1900 for just tissue incision


Hmm.. Just being a student etc.. Guess it's doable for the future .:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> If you stop drinking 3-4x a week you could afford it in no time ;-)


Never drink bro


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Can't exactly afford it will just save up.
> 
> Just annoying as I know a few who've had ir paid out by NHS and there's was self inflicted!!!!! Letro time maybe soon lol.


Don't do a cycle for a year, plenty of money for the op there lol

Swings and roundabouts with NHS, very rare they would offer it.

If it's fat, letro isn't going to do much.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

HDU said:


> Hmm.. Just being a student etc.. Guess it's doable for the future .:


Yours is probably just tissue so wouldn't need incision for tissue extraction so probably would be about £1900


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HDU said:


> Never drink bro


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

@HDU

Check out last few pages of my journal if you're interested in surgery


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dan94 said:


> @HDU
> 
> Check out last few pages of my journal if you're interested in surgery


Cheers bro

On the other hand..


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

HDU said:


> Cheers bro
> 
> On the other hand..


No worries, if u need anything or have any enquiries just gimme a shout


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Cheers bro
> 
> On the other hand..


You not updating the journal anymore?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> You not updating the journal anymore?


Been busy lately... Still been training...

Wi post photos off shoot...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Been busy lately... Still been training...
> 
> Wi post photos off shoot...


You had the shoot?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> You had the shoot?


'Practice' one with my mate tomorrow as he's doing photography for a levels and doi his portfolio

Then one on Sunday with photographer


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Practice shoot preview


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Practice shoot preview


How come your in a vest mate?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ajguy1243 said:


> How come your in a vest mate?


Prep got fúcked and look seriously ****


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

All kinds of gainz


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Prep got fúcked and look seriously ****


why not just **** the shoot off? Don't get why it is so important? Whats it for the shoot?


----------



## Nara (Mar 29, 2014)

Why not just DNP for like 2 weeks and get it over with?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Prep got fúcked and look seriously ****


You was sick for a few days....

That's it.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> You was sick for a few days....
> 
> That's it.


Other things happened can we just leave it ffs










Got a few decent normal ones tho ha


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

@HDU

Just out of interest, what's your ethnicity mate?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Yes said:


> @HDU
> 
> Just out of interest, what's your ethnicity mate?


Guess mate


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

HDU said:


> Guess mate


i think the whole point him asking politely was for you to tell him :laugh:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Bora said:


> i think the whole point him asking politely was for you to tell him :laugh:


Lol yeh im just curious to see what people think. My parents are from Bangladesh mate


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Looking good man, I remember when you first came on here as a young whipper snapper, massive changes made mate, over-taken a lot of us.

Could of ironed the vest first though haha.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> Looking good man, I remember when you first came on here as a young whipper snapper, massive changes made mate, over-taken a lot of us.
> 
> Could of ironed the vest first though haha.


Thanks mate. Got another one on Sunday this was just a practice one with my mate....

And hahah! Last minute plans mate.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Other things happened can we just leave it ffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you react so badly to people posting stuff at you?

If you're running a journal and "other things" happen then update it FFS!?! 

I wouldn't ask if you had said, hence why I said you was ill for a couple of days.

You look well, just need to keep at it and fill up with carbs come shoot time


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Looking good @HDU

Did your mate shave u smooth?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Looking good man, I remember when you first came on here as a young whipper snapper, massive changes made mate, over-taken a lot of us.
> 
> Could of ironed the vest first though haha.


 @HDU - I thought about saying he could of ironed the vest but thought I'd look a bit camp so I let you instead


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

skinny jeans, seriously..... :no:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Why do you react so badly to people posting stuff at you?
> 
> If you're running a journal and "other things" happen then update it FFS!?!
> 
> ...


I thought it as genuinely a dig so I couldn't be ****d.

true I should've but totally forgot sometimes other factors just get in the way of life.

Thanks mate, how do you know I need more carbs ?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Nara said:


> Why not just DNP for like 2 weeks and get it over with?


Could do.. But all DNP is out at the moment ...


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> I thought it as genuinely a dig so I couldn't be ****d.
> 
> true I should've but totally forgot sometimes other factors just get in the way of life.
> 
> Thanks mate, how do you know I need more carbs ?


Carb up come photo shoot week, not now mate. You look flat, but your going to! It's a cut.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

What I can't understand is how someone as ugly as @HDU can even have a photo shoot lmfao

It's all love


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ryda said:


> What I can't understand is how someone as ugly as @HDU can even have a photo shoot lmfao
> 
> It's all love


Not biting


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> skinny jeans, seriously..... :no:


I second this.

Fits into skinny jeans, obviously skips leg day.....


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Marcus2014 said:


> I second this.
> 
> Fits into skinny jeans, obviously skips leg day.....


Don't understand what everyone's issue is to be honest what were you doing at 17/18?


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

HDU said:


> Don't understand what everyone's issue is to be honest what were you doing at 17/18?


I grew up in west Belfast in the 80/90s, I was burning cars and throwing petrol bombs at the police and army

Ask me if I ever got chased, yes plenty

Did I get caught, no cos I was able to run cos I never wore fcking skinny jeans


----------



## scot-ish (Oct 21, 2014)

seandog69 said:


> I grew up in west Belfast in the 80/90s, I was burning cars and throwing petrol bombs at the police and army
> 
> Ask me if I ever got chased, yes plenty
> 
> Did I get caught, no cos I was able to run cos I never wore fcking skinny jeans


i used to throw the same ****, just at you from across the water, dont think it ever reached though. least i tried.


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

HDU said:


> Don't understand what everyone's issue is to be honest what were you doing at 17/18?


17 training in the Royal marines.

18 Fighting in afghan mate.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

scot-ish said:


> i used to throw the same ****, just at you from across the water, dont think it ever reached though. least i tried.


thats you noodle armed prods for ya


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> Other things happened can we just leave it ffs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you try and save cash, by wearing a kids tie?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Images now up on first page from Wednesday's shoot.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

Why all the hate, lads? Maybe it's a reverse psychology thing and you're all really trying to groom him. Haha.

@HDU Use the negative stuff to push you on. You look a damn sight better than I did at that age, and better than quite a few on here do now, bud. :thumbup1:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

richardrahl said:


> Why all the hate, lads? Maybe it's a reverse psychology thing and you're all really trying to groom him. Haha.
> 
> @HDU Use the negative stuff to push you on. You look a damn sight better than I did at that age, and better than quite a few on here do now, bud. :thumbup1:


Really don't know mate Hahahaha.

But thanks man! Much appreciated.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@HDU how much did the shoot cost you?


----------



## Big Man 123 (Aug 1, 2013)

@HDU Looking great mate!!!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Big Man 123 said:


> @HDU Looking great mate!!!


Thanks man!!


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

HDU said:


> Don't understand what everyone's issue is to be honest what were you doing at 17/18?


getting 100/100 in my a level maths modules :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Still training hard

Just can't be ****d to update this

I've had the professional ones done at a studio on Sunday with a photographer and still waiting back on photos.. He's sent 2 previews so far



















Still got about 15 more photos to come he's still sorting them out.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Bump


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Smashed out a 100kg incline bench press today.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Alright guys. Haven't updated as much as there's no need, but as you's are following I've just started new gear called Rexon pharma this stuff is the dogs b0llox! Week in using their test prop and Winny all is good sex drive back up from my cruise dose, ( extra intense ) Winny drying me up nicely with veins out everywhere! Will keep you's in the loop


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Alright guys. Haven't updated as much as there's no need, but as you's are following I've just started new gear called Rexon pharma this stuff is the dogs b0llox! Week in using their test prop and Winny all is good sex drive back up from my cruise dose, ( extra intense ) Winny drying me up nicely with veins out everywhere! Will keep you's in the loop


1 week in and those results.... Cap and seal are still on. Need some of this stuff! 

Not a fan of capsules for orals, fill them out with anything they want lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> 1 week in and those results.... Cap and seal are still on. Need some of this stuff!
> 
> Not a fan of capsules for orals, fill them out with anything they want lol


I've been using it prior, this is another new batch this was posted like 3am this morning so bear with me lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> I've been using it prior, this is another new batch this was posted like 3am this morning so bear with me lol


What's the cycle then mate?

What's have you ran this year so far. Pics are coming out well


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> What's the cycle then mate?
> 
> What's have you ran this year so far. Pics are coming out well


Current cycle is ..

390 tren ace

30mg Winny

300mg test prop that's all I've ran this cycle/ year currently 7/8 weeks in


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Current cycle is ..
> 
> 390 tren ace
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Good stuff mate


Thanks mate thank you!


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

A1243R said:


> How come your in a vest mate?


did you say your 70kg?? whats your height. estimations on BF?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

LRB said:


> did you say your 70kg?? whats your height. estimations on BF?


Yes down 2kg this week. Started at 73.

My height is

5'5 or so

bf don't know


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

RACK said:


> Most have been seen mate but here goes;
> 
> Couple of before and afters. The first one, was about 6-7 weeks out, then did just cod and broc to really get lean but ended up over doing things a bit. As you can see, I got pretty lean lean though, even from a lean base
> 
> I of course look fawk all like that now haha


holf ****, do you have a log on that? so that's basically from keto diet in a deficit and gear? doesn't have to cod and brock so long as the macros are the same correct?


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

HDU said:



> Yes down 2kg this week. Started at 73.
> 
> My height is
> 
> ...


**** mate your doing well, im in similar condition but im taller, just cant get that last bit around the mid section to f-off, been trying for years, think ill wait till winter and try low dose dnp for 3-4 weeks


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

LRB said:


> **** mate your doing well, im in similar condition but im taller, just cant get that last bit around the mid section to f-off, been trying for years, think ill wait till winter and try low dose dnp for 3-4 weeks


Thank you mate. Yeah same this mid section is taking forever lol. Good luck mate.


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

LRB said:


> **** mate your doing well, im in similar condition but im taller, just cant get that last bit around the mid section to f-off, been trying for years, think ill wait till winter and try low dose dnp for 3-4 weeks


It's just a calorie deficit mate.


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes said:


> It's just a calorie deficit mate.


yea i tried that, i seem to slow my matobilism down and plateau before the abs come out, i can lean, but its just the fat under the skin i cant get rid of. Always wondered how guys get that tight thin skin look that shows up everything


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Highlights for yesterday

Another 100kg incline bench press for reps

115kg flat bench press

Deads aren't shifting

Same with squats lol?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Did you get any back pictures mate?

What are your max lifts? Is the Tren giving you strength?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

LRB said:


> yea i tried that, i seem to slow my matobilism down and plateau before the abs come out, i can lean, but its just the fat under the skin i cant get rid of. Always wondered how guys get that tight thin skin look that shows up everything


Your metabolism doesn't slow down to that extreme. You just need to eat less. Period.


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Your metabolism doesn't slow down to that extreme. You just need to eat less. Period.


yea i agree its not all matabolism, but i seem to get to a point where everywhere on my body looks lean and ripped accept my abs i can hardly even pinch the fat around my stomich, and when i do it feels like thick skin not fat. But i know its subq fat. when i get to this point, i can continue to loose weight but the abs dont come out more at all. Any suggestions?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

LRB said:


> yea i agree its not all matabolism, but i seem to get to a point where everywhere on my body looks lean and ripped accept my abs i can hardly even pinch the fat around my stomich, and when i do it feels like thick skin not fat. But i know its subq fat. when i get to this point, i can continue to loose weight but the abs dont come out more at all. Any suggestions?


Keep losing weight. Everyone can get abs.


----------



## JuggernautJake (Nov 6, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Keep losing weight. Everyone can get abs.


I always say just look in a physiology book where it shows you a model of the human body...we all have muscle, just need to get lean enough to see it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Highlights for yesterday
> 
> Another 100kg incline bench press for reps
> 
> ...


vids?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> vids?


Don't have to video my self to justify it.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

@HDU

You look great mate. Vey aesthetic and better than most.

Comments on the tie etc, people obviously don't understand modern dress sense, the skinny tie and its popularity/use, same goes with skinny jeans, much more complimenting and aesthetic. Anyone who says otherwise is most likely jealous. I am speaking as a under 25 succesful professional who is always complimented on style, suits, ties and General aesthetics. 90% of

My ties are skinny and the other 10% for very specific scenarios (meetings with old school clients etc).

Every pair of jeans I own except a pair of Levi's are skinny.

Keep going bud.


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

TommyBananas said:


> Keep losing weight. Everyone can get abs.


lol ive tried and tried. All that seems to happen is i loose significantly more muscle after a point. Iv also tried to push through it on gear, admittly i dont loose the muscle but just loose muscle fullness and weight says more or less the same, and definition never gets past the point of top abs only that's on 1500kals/ day for weeks on end + t3.

Would your advise be next time continue dropping the cals further? Do you think it would maje a difference in bringing the abs out


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Don't have to video my self to justify it.


true dat homeslice but why say it bruv init ya get me


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Jalex said:


> @HDU
> 
> You look great mate. Vey aesthetic and better than most.
> 
> ...


fcuk sake jalex just pm and ask for his number


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> fcuk sake jalex just pm and ask for his number


Just don't like some jealous older guys putting down someone younger and heading in the direction of success.

(Have experienced it myself and the haters are now the ones funding my salary and asking for tips with women/fashion/lifting etc  )


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> fcuk sake jalex just pm and ask for his number


He would, if you weren't already boning @HDU


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

LRB said:


> lol ive tried and tried. All that seems to happen is i loose significantly more muscle after a point. Iv also tried to push through it on gear, admittly i dont loose the muscle but just loose muscle fullness and weight says more or less the same, and definition never gets past the point of top abs only that's on 1500kals/ day for weeks on end + t3.
> 
> Would your advise be next time continue dropping the cals further? Do you think it would maje a difference in bringing the abs out


Lol just take some dnp and get it over with :lol:


----------



## LRB (Jan 26, 2015)

yea will do next winter, fk doing that **** now, i work in an unconditioned office, will try be at 9%-10% by October then hit it


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

This rexon pharma stuff is insane! Really good  seeing all the good changes


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Did you get any back pictures mate?
> 
> What are your max lifts? Is the Tren giving you strength?


Erm got leg photo will get a back one soon










Max lifts - flat bench 115kg

Squat - ****e - 110kg

Deadlift 110kg lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Another from the shoot


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

HDU said:


> Erm got leg photo will get a back one soon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem short ppl quadz


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ryda said:


> Dem short ppl quadz


What?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I'm referring to short people having good quads! Duh


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ryda said:


> I'm referring to short people having good quads! Duh


Do you actually ever have anything good to say without making a dig "bro"


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Do you actually ever have anything good to say without making a dig "bro"


Pot kettle.... 

Jeez, you're constantly like a coiled spring!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Do you actually ever have anything good to say without making a dig "bro"


I wouldn't slag @ryda off hes like the fvcking hulk :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

A1243R said:


> I wouldn't slag @ryda off hes like the fvcking hulk :lol:


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Do you actually ever have anything good to say without making a dig "bro"


He was paying you a compliment ffs. Wtf is the matter with you?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

FelonE said:


> He was paying you a compliment ffs. Wtf is the matter with you?


He's a model. Models have attitudes


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

TELBOR said:


> He's a model. Models have attitudes


Loool a model


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Lol


Whys it 'lol' ? I'm similar age as you but I don't act like a cvnt :thumb: I don't see why you take everything so bad.... you put things on here and slag other people off but yet when they do it to you cry about it.

Edit: + @ryda wasn't even slagging you off


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

HDU said:


> Do you actually ever have anything good to say without making a dig "bro"


Would like to know how the **** I've made a dig? Was giving you a complement! Why would a make a dig when you've probably got better legs then me?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ryda said:


> Would like to know how the **** I've made a dig? Was giving you a complement! Why would a make a dig when you've probably got better legs then me?


I just thought because I'm shorter you were saying it's easier anyway. I took it the wrong way then a bunch of so called adults bite. Lol. Ok b


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> I just thought because I'm shorter you were saying it's easier anyway. I took it the wrong way then a bunch of so called adults bite. Lol. Ok b


Your the typical thing which is wrong with the youth of today and most of the people I went to school with.... Your all Cvnts :lol: you give people **** and then don't expect it back. How about you respect people and they respect you? Respect has to be earnt remember


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

HDU said:


> I just thought because I'm shorter you were saying it's easier anyway. I took it the wrong way then a bunch of so called adults bite. Lol. Ok b


Lol probably is! I'm yet to see a short bodybuilder with **** legs! Try being 6"3 and black and trying to get quads haha mission impossible! And as long as I'm still in my 20s I won't see myself as an adult haha just a big kid


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ryda said:


> Lol probably is! I'm yet to see a short bodybuilder with **** legs! Try being 6"3 and black and trying to get quads haha mission impossible! And as long as I'm still in my 20s I won't see myself as an adult haha just a big kid


I didn't really have an issue till all these jumped in, for no reason as they've nothing else to do on a Wednesday morning.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> I didn't really have an issue till all these jumped in, for no reason as they've nothing else to do on a Wednesday morning.


Just sick and tired of you running your mouth like a big man and then crying when someone gives it back.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Just sick and tired of you running your mouth like a big man and then crying when someone gives it back.


Please locate this and provide pictorial evidence. ?.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Please locate this and provide pictorial evidence. ?.


You locate it on you recent posts... Everybody on the forum knows its true :lol: Your always giving people **** or whining because you've made a statement and its bull**** or your living in your dreamworld. It's like the other day when your talking about 'SWIM' for fck sake :lol:

I don't mind you and I think you've got a good physique and you obviously trying hard to sort your abs and tits out after having the fat from when you were younger and good on you :thumb: but I really do think you need to take a step back and remember not everybody is out to get you! I'm 20 in a months time and in a very corporate world so maybe this has just come to me because of that environment


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You locate it on you recent posts... Everybody on the forum knows its true :lol: Your always giving people **** or whining because you've made a statement and its bull**** or your living in your dreamworld. It's like the other day when your talking about 'SWIM' for fck sake :lol:
> 
> I don't mind you and I think you've got a good physique and you obviously trying hard to sort your abs and tits out after having the fat from when you were younger and good on you :thumb: but I really do think you need to take a step back and remember not everybody is out to get you! I'm 20 in a months time and in a very corporate world so maybe this has just come to me because of that environment


Looking good for 20 in your avi mate 

Edit: Correction, 19!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Alanricksnape said:


> Looking good for 20 in your avi mate
> 
> Edit: Correction, 19!


Lol he's only a baby! Thought he was older tbh!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> Looking good for 20 in your avi mate
> 
> Edit: Correction, 19!


Cheers mate :thumb: Just started my first cycle so would like to get to about 14st!

@ryda I am mate, that's why you scare me :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

ryda said:


> Lol he's only a baby! Thought he was older tbh!





A1243R said:


> Cheers mate :thumb: Just started my first cycle so would like to get to about 14st!
> 
> @ryda I am mate, that's why you scare me :lol:


I think I am still considered to be in the baby club at 22 :tongue:

Good luck with your first cycle dude! Take all the necessary precautions and enjoy


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> I think I am still considered to be in the baby club at 22 :tongue:
> 
> Good luck with your first cycle dude! Take all the necessary precautions and enjoy


You got a log mate?


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Cheers mate :thumb: Just started my first cycle so would like to get to about 14st!
> 
> @ryda I am mate, that's why you scare me :lol:


Ah so this is why we haven't done a session yet? Lol jkin


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

ryda said:


> Ah so this is why we haven't done a session yet? Lol jkin


Haha :lol Ill tag you and adz in my journal now to sort a session


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

A1243R said:


> You got a log mate?


Only the big steamy one in the afternoon. No journal on here at the moment. Have considered it but not sure if I'd have the time to keep it updated so it probably wouldn't interest anyone. Also @Chelsea would keep calling me fat or tiny at every opportunity which puts me off :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Alanricksnape said:


> Only the big steamy one in the afternoon. No journal on here at the moment. Have considered it but not sure if I'd have the time to keep it updated so it probably wouldn't interest anyone. Also @Chelsea would keep calling me fat or tiny at every opportunity which puts me off :lol:


 :lol: I have both. Ok mate, make sure you tag me in if you start one! Yeah im pretty ****e at updating mine :lol: Just tell him feck off :thumb:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm 17 tho


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

HDU said:


> I'm 17 tho


We know!! And you look fabulous darling :wub:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> I'm 17 tho


Jesus Christ, similar age tho mate there there abouts the same generation, on a serious note are you not really worried about ****ing your body up on the amount of gear you run at 16/17? I know ive only just sopped growing and your relatively short aren't you? Are you not worried youll stunt your growth?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

HDU said:


> I'm 17 tho


werent you blasting a 6 month cycle not too long ago, like late last year, then you ran PCT and what youve just hopped straight back on?

seems like there was no point in getting off and putting your body through the strains of recovering natural test production just so you can shut your bollox down again


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

swole troll said:


> werent you blasting a 6 month cycle not too long ago, like late last year, then you ran PCT and what youve just hopped straight back on?
> 
> seems like there was no point in getting off and putting your body through the strains of recovering natural test production just so you can shut your bollox down again


Doesn't his mum pay for his gear?

I guess if he gets given the money he jumps straight back on.?


----------



## QPRsteve13 (Jun 6, 2013)

Little man syndrome plus a **** load of gear = ready to snap

I can relate


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> Only the big steamy one in the afternoon. No journal on here at the moment. Have considered it but not sure if I'd have the time to keep it updated so it probably wouldn't interest anyone. Also @Chelsea would keep calling me fat or tiny at every opportunity which puts me off :lol:


What the fck do you mean fat *or* tiny? Or? Fat and tiny more like


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> What the fck do you mean fat *or* tiny? Or? Fat and tiny more like


Negged and reported for bullying :crying:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Alanricksnape said:


> Negged and reported for bullying :crying:


It cant be bullying if its the truth thought surely? :lol:


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

Chelsea said:


> It cant be bullying if its the truth thought surely? :lol:


Cvnt

:sneaky2:


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Jesus Christ, similar age tho mate there there abouts the same generation, on a serious note are you not really worried about ****ing your body up on the amount of gear you run at 16/17? I know ive only just sopped growing and your relatively short aren't you? Are you not worried youll stunt your growth?


He's not ****d lol he's ukm's answer to Bostin Lloyed



swole troll said:


> werent you blasting a 6 month cycle not too long ago, like late last year, then you ran PCT and what youve just hopped straight back on?
> 
> seems like there was no point in getting off and putting your body through the strains of recovering natural test production just so you can shut your bollox down again


Agree am debating on wether to do a pct myself after this cycle

No point if am only gonna jump back on around August/September


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

ryda said:


> He's not ****d lol he's ukm's answer to Bostin Lloyed
> 
> Agree am debating on wether to do a pct myself after this cycle
> 
> No point if am only gonna jump back on around August/September


dont bother then lol

honestly youll be putting your body under far less stress by just cruising low dose test

whole point of PCT is to actually come off and allow your body to recover, not just pump it full of breast cancer meds and then chuck a load of androgens back in just to really kick it in the nuts while its down

be sure you want to stay on for good though that's all ill say, the longer your on the more likely recovery wont happen should you ever decide you want to come off, its not written in stone but as scally said (*very* rough quote) "when your on cycle and your HPTA is shut down its like having a car up on blocks during the winter and then trying to start it back up, the longer youve had it up on blocks the less likely its going to start again, same applies to the HPTA"


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Jesus Christ, similar age tho mate there there abouts the same generation, on a serious note are you not really worried about ****ing your body up on the amount of gear you run at 16/17? I know ive only just sopped growing and your relatively short aren't you? Are you not worried youll stunt your growth?


 @HDU response would be good mate? Not after taking the **** actually after your thoughts....


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Jesus Christ, similar age tho mate there there abouts the same generation, on a serious note are you not really worried about ****ing your body up on the amount of gear you run at 16/17? I know ive only just sopped growing and your relatively short aren't you? Are you not worried youll stunt your growth?


Sorry mate been a bit busy...

Got my reasons for going on so early

1- my test had peaked at like 15/16, at a level off 10 or so.. The Endo + urologist confirmed this and it wouldn't peak anymore.. This is because when I was around 12/13 my test levels were 10 or so still so no change and he stayed I'd clearly developed so no more to grow etc..

2- I don't think I'll get any taller as everyone in my family is rather short.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Your the typical thing which is wrong with the youth of today and most of the people I went to school with.... Your all Cvnts :lol: you give people **** and then don't expect it back. How about you respect people and they respect you? Respect has to be earnt remember


he asks for diet advice and doesnt even say thanks. what do you expect?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

How's it going all

New gear is going awesome, reeling great! Insane gains...

Photo /


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Did you ever come off properly? How long have you been on now?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

What are those things dangling out your shorts mate? 

Delts are looking good


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> What are those things dangling out your shorts mate?
> 
> Delts are looking good


Shh I uploaded a leg & back photo I think

My back is seriously lagging like overall back, should I just do back 2x a week 5x5??










& thanks mate always working hard to get 3D looking delts


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> I'm 17 tho


 :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> :lol:


What


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

HDU said:


> What


Nothing, you've just been 17 for longer than any other 17 year old I know.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Robbie789 said:


> Nothing, you've just been 17 for longer than any other 17 year old I know.


And look better than most


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> And look better than most


Very modest too

Tbf, you doing very well for your age. Your legs **** over mine and I'm more than twice your age lol!

You just need to chill a bit mate and don't get your back up so quick


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

Sharpy76 said:


> Very modest too
> 
> Tbf, you doing very well for your age. Your legs **** over mine and I'm more than twice your age lol!
> 
> You just need to chill a bit mate and don't get your back up so quick


Guns on the other hand


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> Guns on the other hand


You're right, who the fvck sees legs anyway?

:lol:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> You just need to chill a bit mate and don't get your back up so quick


must have a napoleon complex or something lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> And look better than most


What a cocky **** :lol: you'll probably also die sooner than most because someone will spark you for being an arrogant cu*t


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

zyphy said:


> must have a napoleon complex or something lol


Tbf he does get quite a bit of stick on here and he is a hot headed youngster so he's bound to bite at every opportunity.

But regardless, he defo looks good for his age, without a doubt. Juice or no juice. We all know how much effort this game takes!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Sharpy76 said:


> Tbf he does get quite a bit of stick on here and he is a hot headed youngster so he's bound to bite at every opportunity.
> 
> But regardless, he defo looks good for his age, without a doubt. Juice or no juice. We all know how much effort this game takes!


There's a few people on this forum around his age, including myself who don't act like arrogants ****s for the sake of it :lol:

I'm not doubting he looks good he does and I'll never slate him for that but he @HDU no need to be so arrogant or cu't in my opinion


----------



## Ryker (May 7, 2015)

HDU said:


> How's it going all
> 
> New gear is going awesome, reeling great! Insane gains...
> 
> Photo /


Leg day much? :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Sharpy76 said:


> Very modest too
> 
> Tbf, you doing very well for your age. Your legs **** over mine and I'm more than twice your age lol!
> 
> You just need to chill a bit mate and don't get your back up so quick


Thanks mate aha!

And what do you mean don't need to get my back up so quick?



A1243R said:


> What a cocky **** :lol: you'll probably also die sooner than most because someone will spark you for being an arrogant cu*t


lol, take a joke man..



Sharpy76 said:


> Tbf he does get quite a bit of stick on here and he is a hot headed youngster so he's bound to bite at every opportunity.
> 
> But regardless, he defo looks good for his age, without a doubt. Juice or no juice. We all know how much effort this game takes!


Thanks man?



A1243R said:


> There's a few people on this forum around his age, including myself who don't act like arrogants ****s for the sake of it :lol:
> 
> I'm not doubting he looks good he does and I'll never slate him for that but he @HDU no need to be so arrogant or cu't in my opinion


First off all, it's all banter when I **** about and be big headed. Lol.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> Thanks mate aha!
> 
> And what do you mean don't need to get my back up so quick?
> 
> l.


It's a figure of speech mate, basically means get angry/irate. Like I said, I know you get some stick on here but take some deep breaths and try not to bite.

Sometimes it does come across as the UKM lynch mob are out to get you. I personally don't agree with all that bs especially considering your age. But maybe if you were a tad more polite and courteous to others, that may be returned?


----------



## little_johnson (Dec 7, 2014)

Looking good mate, an yeah most of what people say is just banter anyways aha


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Rarely on here anymore..

Shoot from last night


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Rarely on here anymore..
> 
> Shoot from last night


Looking good but.... you do look like your waiting to either get bummed or rape someone :lol:


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

A1243R said:


> Looking good but.... you do look like your waiting to either get bummed or rape someone :lol:


Thanks! Hahaha the photographer wanted

Me to do a serious look!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Thanks! Hahaha the photographer wanted
> 
> Me to do a serious look!


 :lol: Something I could never do, I hate having photos taken let alone having to pose with my face etc for one!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Thanks! Hahaha the photographer wanted
> 
> Me to do a serious look!


looks like the peoples eyebrow look to me


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Morning strangers

Still about, just not posting.

8 weeks till Egypt. Let's get lean.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

HDU said:


> Morning strangers
> 
> Still about, just not posting.
> 
> 8 weeks till Egypt. Let's get lean.


not stalking you by the way but were you in Team Valley the other Saturday?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

monkeez said:


> not stalking you by the way but were you in Team Valley the other Saturday?


Yes! Haha I was.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

HDU said:


> Yes! Haha I was.


I saw someone in a big girls cardigan and i thought it looked like you mate ;-)

would of said hello but i was driving passed


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

monkeez said:


> I saw someone in a big girls cardigan and i thought it looked like you mate ;-)
> 
> would of said hello but i was driving passed


Aha shut up its no big girls cardy

Was I with a girl? Haha surprised you realised me n


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

HDU said:


> Aha shut up its no big girls cardy
> 
> Was I with a girl? Haha surprised you realised me n


looked like you were waiting outside a shop for someone


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

monkeez said:


> looked like you were waiting outside a shop for someone


Yeah mate that was me haha


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

monkeez said:


> not stalking you by the way but were you in Team Valley the other Saturday?


 @HDU watch your back mate


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Update pics?


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> @HDU watch your back mate


his special cardigan will repel all attacks....;-)


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Update pics?


I'll hunt some out haha


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

What the hell is that pic brand? Shot and mounted?

Sounds like some ******* hunting trip where they shoot people then bum them


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Madoxx said:


> What the hell is that pic brand? Shot and mounted?
> 
> Sounds like some ******* hunting trip where they shoot people then bum them


Haha, mate **** knows man!!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Off to egypt in 6 weeks time..

cidos


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

for those who said I'd never get one lol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> for those who said I'd never get one lol.


not even a m sport mate come on... M3 for me next  only got another 6 months to wait... Not be for a 20 year old

Can I also make sure your not committing insurance fraud on this?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

A1243R said:


> not even a m sport mate come on... M3 for me next  only got another 6 months to wait... Not be for a 20 year old
> 
> Can I also make sure your not committing insurance fraud on this?


Lol all I could afford mate was 7k. And yes lol no insurance fraud all legit as I've been pulled too many times for no reasons in the past. Insurance is costing just under 3k lol.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

HDU said:


> Lol all I could afford mate was 7k. And yes lol no insurance fraud all legit as I've been pulled too many times for no reasons in the past. Insurance is costing just under 3k lol.


I had a 320d m sport... Was smart... Bit slow though. My GTD now is a lot quicker, looks better and drives mint! Also only costs me 500 a year to insure and good on fuel!

The older bmws don't so it for me now which is putting me off an M3 although I do love the cars! It may be an Rs4 I get instead tbh


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

A1243R said:


> I had a 320d m sport... Was smart... Bit slow though. My GTD now is a lot quicker, looks better and drives mint! Also only costs me 500 a year to insure and good on fuel!
> 
> The older bmws don't so it for me now which is putting me off an M3 although I do love the cars! It may be an Rs4 I get instead tbh


Fair enough ha. I'm going from a 1.2 to a 2.0 so will do me for now haha. And lucky you for having cheap insurance haha. Aw mate I'd love to have a m3!!


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

Smh @luxury cars lmao, team subaru!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> for those who said I'd never get one lol.


Who said you'd never get one lol


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

TELBOR said:


> Who said you'd never get one lol


I thought that too

Translation - look at my new car, it's a car that kids as young as me can only dream of owning, I am the best, my cars better then everyone's because it's a bmw!

Had a bmw myself a few year back

Alright yeh

Prefer my subaru tho


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ryda said:


> I thought that too
> 
> Translation - look at my new car, it's a car that kids as young as me can only dream of owning, I am the best, my cars better then everyone's because it's a bmw!
> 
> ...


Ah. I did think that lol!

Fùck it! I'm going to get a lease on an R8 then post it on here


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

6 weeks to be lean

Is he lean though?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

TELBOR said:


> Ah. I did think that lol!
> 
> Fùck it! I'm going to get a lease on an R8 then post it on here


Not on lease lol..



FelonE said:


> 6 weeks to be lean
> 
> Is he lean though?


I really not bothered about your opinion lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

HDU said:


> Not on lease lol.. I really not bothered about your opinion lol


I didn't say yours was on lease.....


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

FelonE said:


> 6 weeks to be lean
> 
> Is he lean though?


He couldn't get any legit tren in Egypt


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HDU said:


> Not on lease lol.. I really not bothered about your opinion lol


Wasn't an opinion, was a question.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

ryda said:


> He couldn't get any legit tren in Egypt


Heard it's quite dry there


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> for those who said I'd never get one lol.


good on you mate, all you need to do now is get your fella to take a pic of you in the car so we know its actually yours


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Picsornoaudi


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Verno said:


> Picsornoaudi


Picsornotlean


----------



## lew007 (Nov 7, 2003)

Loads of bros round my way drive flash-ish cars nd spend a fortune on them, driving them everywhere for anything usually with music up full blast nd £5 fuel in the tank charging thier mates for lifts etc. Whilst living it home having living costs at latest partially covered by someone else's graces.

This is no dig as I don't know your circumstances. If you work, pay uour own bills etc and still can afford a nice car then hats off to anyone, be it a Ford focus or a Ferrari. If you earned it you deserve it. That's how I justified my latest diesel guzzling machine  I only get 20mpg but I love every mile of it


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

picsoryourstillinegyptprisonsookinoftheguardsforextralunchtokens


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

HDU is back in the scene.

New log...


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/270155-hdu-part-2/?do=embed


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Was this guy the 2015 Swole Clown?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> Was this guy the 2015 Swole Clown?


 Yes


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Yes





DLTBB said:


> Was this guy the 2015 Swole Clown?


 Can never forget you guys. Much love.

Lol no hate this time please. Just want some motivation etc.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

HDU said:


> Can never forget you guys. Much love.
> 
> Lol no hate this time please.* Just want some motivation* etc.


----------

